# Recommendations for a trusted and reliable english speaking Solicitor



## Lillylou29 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi All

I was just wondering if there were any recommended English speaking solicitors in the Murcia region, that we could be pointed in the direction of. 
I have looked at previous posts where the advice was to ask locally however it is very hard when you don't speak any Spanish at all.
I am trying to learn but it is a slow process. 
Googliing gives us such a very large selection. 
Any help is appreciated


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I can recommend Sun Lawyers. Their offices are near La Zenia boulevard shopping centre. They sorted out all my mother's affairs when she died last year. They were very efficient. 

Steve


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is the link:

https://sun-lawyers.com

Steve


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you need a lawyer or gestor? If you only need help with residency, healthcare and driving licence, a gestor will be just as capable and will be cheaper.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why do you want and English speaking solicitor? Do you want someone with whom to go out for a beer? 

If not, what you want is a good solicitor who really knows what he is doing and a competent translator/interpreter who know legal stuff. Never compromise on the primary role in order to get what you want, e.g. don't get a half baked solicitor just because he speaks English


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

That's an odd way of looking at things Baldi......Spanish lawyers like Sun lawyers are experts in the Spanish system and speak perfect English. To employ lawyers and a translator would be a very expensive option.

Steve


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> That's an odd way of looking at things Baldi......Spanish lawyers like Sun lawyers are experts in the Spanish system and speak perfect English. To employ lawyers and a translator would be a very expensive option.
> 
> Steve


It's nice when people like you Steve give good,honest advice.There are a lot of Spanish lawyers who have English as a second language.


----------



## Lillylou29 (Jul 10, 2020)

We are looking for property solicitor/ lawyers as we are looking to buy within the next 3-4 months


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

tarot650 said:


> It's nice when people like you Steve give good,honest advice.There are a lot of Spanish lawyers who have English as a second language.


My lawyer speaks perfect English and I would trust her with my life... well almost!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Why do you want and English speaking solicitor? Do you want someone with whom to go out for a beer?
> 
> If not, what you want is a good solicitor who really knows what he is doing and a competent translator/interpreter who know legal stuff. Never compromise on the primary role in order to get what you want, e.g. don't get a half baked solicitor just because he speaks English


Actually I think it makes sense to get an English Law firm if it's for stuff that involves UK assests and properties. Spanish firms may have persons who speak English but my experience is they often have sufficient detailed knowledge of UK law to properly assist you. For example, try explaining ISAs, national saving certs and premium bonds to Spanish tax firms and they invariably have little knowledge on the topic.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I meant they often dont have sufficient knowledge of uk tax affairs


----------



## Lillylou29 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks for the information and recommendation it is much appreciated 😀


----------

